# Cyanostane Rx Blowout!!!



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 4, 2011)

*$31.99*

For a week or until we run out if that is before a week is up, Orbitnutrition.com is running a huge sale on Cyanostane Rx. 
We are selling it for $31.99 for a week or when inventory runs out. 

Get your bottle here: *IRONMAGLABS :: Cyanostane Rx*


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2011)

Great Deal!!!


----------



## oufinny (Jun 4, 2011)

I was just going to start a thread, sick deal Orbit!!!


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jun 4, 2011)

I just bought 3 bottles


----------



## Arnold (Jun 4, 2011)

BlueLineFish said:


> I just bought 3 bottles



you won't be disappointed!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2011)

Do NOT miss this sale!!!


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jun 5, 2011)

I actually want to order 2 more bottles but don't want to pay shipping again


----------



## SurfsideRyan (Jun 5, 2011)

Bought 1 bottle


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 5, 2011)

Sweet deal!


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2011)

bump!


----------



## Resolve (Jun 6, 2011)

SurfsideRyan said:


> Bought 1 bottle





BlueLineFish said:


> I just bought 3 bottles





theCaptn' said:


> Sweet deal!



Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jun 6, 2011)

Too bad my order shipped so fast  i was going to call today to try and add 2 more bottles


----------



## kyoryoko (Jun 6, 2011)

I was wondering what PCT is suggested? SERMs are probably a good idea but are they overkill for this compound? I don't want to go too far, my Hdrol cycle i used clomid but I don't know if it really sped up recovery or not (as no bloods), but I didn't feel any "upkick" in test. (100mgs weeks 5-6). I just remember pissing out a lot of sperm.... and my balls being sucked up into my body a lot...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Jun 6, 2011)

Going to have to get at least 1 bottle at that price


----------



## oufinny (Jun 6, 2011)

Let us know how it goes for you, anyone planning on running it soon?


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 6, 2011)

Packers6211 here!! I just picked up a bottle two day's before the sell, and now I'm getting another just bc the price is to low to refure. Orbit's way of keeping us happy!


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

o yeaz


----------



## Arnold (Jun 7, 2011)

btw, we're *not* discontinuing Cyanostane Rx, its just a sale.


----------



## Resolve (Jun 8, 2011)

Prince said:


> btw, we're *not* discontinuing Cyanostane Rx, its just a sale.



Good clarification.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jun 9, 2011)

I dare you to do the same thing with e control.  I bet you won't!!

( Im trying reverse psychology)


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish E-Control Rx could be priced lower, its THEY most expensive ingredient (6-OXO) we use, this product has the lowest margins out of all.


----------



## BlueLineFish (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh well. I tried. Its ok I forgive you


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 10, 2011)

Question on this product.  I just purchased two bottles from orbit.  I am just finishing up a Methadrol cycle.  How long should I wait before starting the cynostane??
I have a bottle of formadrol for pct.  Should I take that first?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 10, 2011)

pwloiacano said:


> Question on this product.  I just purchased two bottles from orbit.  I am just finishing up a Methadrol cycle.  How long should I wait before starting the cynostane??
> I have a bottle of formadrol for pct.  Should I take that first?



I recommend going thru with your PCT before starting the Cyanostane Rx cycle.


----------



## pwloiacano (Jun 10, 2011)

Thank you Prince.  I am very psyched to start this product.  All of your products I have tried have worked great.  I am 45 years old and have made some excellent gains.

It is my plan to take the formadrol I have for 4 weeks.  I will also be purchasing the advanced cycle support to take at the same time.

One more question.  Can the Cynostane be stacked with 1-Andro?  Or would you recommend just doing this on it's own?  Based on what both products do, it looks as if it would be an interesting stack.  Please let me know your opinion.  Thanks!


----------



## Resolve (Jun 14, 2011)

General rule of thumb is time on + PCT = time off before your next cycle.


----------



## roorage92 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------

